# NYU v. Emerson v. Ithaca v. NCSA



## JoshuaOst (Apr 7, 2008)

Alright, so I've already decided that if I get into the Purchase film conservatory, I'm going to go there, but if I don't, I have these four choices to pick from.  NYU and Emerson are probably the most prestigious but are very expensive.  Ithaca is expensive as well but they gave me financial aid while NYU and Emerson didn't give me anything.  I got into North Carolina School of the Arts but I haven't got my package yet.  I am seriously considering going to NCSA just because it's the cheapest out of the four and I've heard from many people that it's a very good school, but I've been down to Winston-Salem and there's nothing to do down there.  If not North Carolina, it's a fight between NYU and Emerson but I'm leaning towards Emerson.  And I have no idea if Ithaca is a good film school because I haven't been up there yet.   Can you guys help me out on making the right decision?


----------

